# diving saturday



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

ok, still offering a free diving/spearfishing trip to a couple private wrecks, one of which happens to be holdign my new rod and reel. Any takers?/ Weather should be great.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

It figures that the one day that I can't go you and bigbenneed a dive buddy.I hope yall are still wanting to go when I'm back home. It was hell trying to find a reliable buddy last year.


----------

